# Another question - Regarding Ovulation!



## Tabletop (Oct 6, 2011)

I've only recently found out that not every period involves an ovulation! 

This is something that neither my Gyno nor my GP thought to tell me, instead I found out through my own research.  

My question:  how do I know if I'm ovulation if I'm wishing to do a home insemination?

Yes I am very new to this..


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

There are a few ways to check if you're ovulating. The easiest is to ask your GP to do a blood test 7 days before your period is due (usually known as a day 21 progesterone test, based on a 28 day cycle).

The other option is to chart your own cycle for a few months. This would involve doing things like temperatures, periods, fertile mucus and any other signs. If you are ovulating, you will get a very subtle raise in your waking temperature after ovulation. I'm sure there are some very good books listed on another thread on this site about charting cycles.

If you're planning on treatment at a clinic, then they would normally insist on making sure you're ovulating before starting treatment. 

I'm sure other people have more knowledge on this than me, but hope it helps a bit.


----------

